# New rubber and clutching for the Z-8



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just got done with an 800-dollar clutch and rubber upgrade for my CFMoto ZForce 800. Now it does what it's supposed to. Here's some pics of the new 27" Grim Reapers and a vid on the clutch review.

9 2 15 Reapers On The Moto Slideshow by BFFreak_2008 | Photobucket


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sweet!! the end of the video was my favorite


----------

